# Iron Shirt Qigong Questions



## The Shaolin (Dec 19, 2009)

Hello everyone. I have a few questions about iron shirt qigong training:

1. Does the iron shirt qigong only harden the torso area? Will it help with my iron palm training as well? If not, does anyone know where I can get more information on qigong for iron palm training?

2. Can someone compare and contrast iron shirt and iron thread systems of qigong? I am looking into two books, one of them detailing iron shirt and the other detailing iron thread. I know iron shirt is more popular, is this because it is easier or produces results more quickly?

3. Is fifteen minutes every morning enough time to slowly become proficient in iron shirt? When will I start to see some minor results at this rate?

Thanks in advance to anyone who helps out this novice to qigong. I do have an instructor, and he also helps me alot. Hopefully I can get some useful information from all of you!


----------



## blindsage (Dec 21, 2009)

No Iron Body training of *ANY* kind should be done without the guidance and training of a qualified instructor.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 21, 2009)

blindsage said:


> No Iron Body training of *ANY* kind should be done without the guidance and training of a qualified instructor.


 
What he said times 1000


----------



## The Shaolin (Dec 21, 2009)

Of course, of course. As I said in my post, I do have a qualified instructor who is very knowledgeable and is certified by the World Chinese Martial Arts Association and the Taipei Chinese Kung Fu Association. He really is excellent at kung fu and has taught me alot. I was just planning on reading Mantak Chia's book and (under my Sifu's guidance) supplimenting my training at the kwoon with extra qigong every morning. Surely this is acceptable? Now, if anyone has any answers to my original questions, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Mider1985 (Dec 21, 2009)

The Shaolin said:


> Hello everyone. I have a few questions about iron shirt qigong training:
> 
> 1. Does the iron shirt qigong only harden the torso area? Will it help with my iron palm training as well? If not, does anyone know where I can get more information on qigong for iron palm training?
> 
> ...


 
Qigong hardens whatever you focus it on you make your palms harder by slapping it against water or our fists by punching a wall with a big stack of paper in front of it sometimes people knick there heads against sand bags or stand on there necks to be able to get there skulls harder and necks stronger, it takes years and ALOT of training to get your body to be stronger your gonna have to train ALOT and make sure you only do it with your instructor. Its not an easy art AT ALL. I was told by the YMAA that they only allowed there studends in like the seventh year of training to even consider training in qigong and only under the leader of the YMAA who is a very old gentlemen by the name of Dr Yawn Ming


----------



## Mider1985 (Dec 21, 2009)

Ive never heard of iron thread ive seen alot of Iron Techniques though were they stand on there necks with help and there necks get strong and they can hang themselves for 10 minutes at a time. Or like i told you above they hit there heads against bags of sand for hours and they can break stuff with there head like thin sheets of metal, they can break stuff iwth there palms including coconuts cause they splash there hands against cauldrens of water or in america they use bags of beans then later gravel then later metal. 

And only 15 minutes a day? Nah just to get your fists stronger or head stronger i think you have to continiously hit your head over and over (dont do this with out an instructor please) for HOURS a day and for years.


----------



## blindsage (Dec 22, 2009)

The Shaolin said:


> Of course, of course. As I said in my post, I do have a qualified instructor who is very knowledgeable and is certified by the World Chinese Martial Arts Association and the Taipei Chinese Kung Fu Association. He really is excellent at kung fu and has taught me alot. I was just planning on reading Mantak Chia's book and (under my Sifu's guidance) supplimenting my training at the kwoon with extra qigong every morning. Surely this is acceptable? Now, if anyone has any answers to my original questions, I would greatly appreciate it.


You say you have an instructor, that's great, but you are asking questions that you should be asking him.  If he doesn't know the answer then he is obviously not a qualified instructor in the methods you are attempting to pursue and therefore should not be trying to.  Knowing one type of Iron Body or one type of qigong does not qualify an instructor to guide a student in the study of another type.


----------



## The Shaolin (Dec 22, 2009)

Maybe you're right, blindsage. I was just thinking that I would ask some other sources, mainly because I have been badgering my instructor with so many questions as of late! But he tells me he doesn't mind so I will pose my questions to him next time I see him. Thank you everyone. And thank you, too for your input, Mider. I don't expect to have the same level of mastery in the iron body arts as the Shaolin monks, but I do believe that through constant practice over the course of a few years I will be able to achieve enough skill in iron body to be beneficial. For example, I know of students who practiced Iron Palm for fifteen-twenty minutes a day every day, and after 100 days they had a pretty decent iron palm skill.


----------

